# goods to follow list- detail?



## alcharalambous (May 4, 2010)

Hi,

We are using a removals firm but they are going to be picking up our stuff from a storage facility after we've already moved. So i need to pack the boxes and do the goods to follow list before the removals firm do their professional packing and their official customs forms.

How much detail to i need to go into? We are taking mostly books, DVDs, a few electrical bits (i know i need to write the serial numbers down), and then miscellaneous stuff. I'm taking several boxes of craft items - do i need to detail what is in these boxes? Or do i just say 3 boxes of card-making materials.

Thanks


----------



## Snodge (Apr 17, 2009)

Unless your card making supplies are something like gold leaf I don't think it matters. My thinking when filling out the b4 was whether I'd be facing hefty duty fees for anything I didn't list individually. Just think about what you'll tell customs agents when you eventually bring your good to Canada, I think the burden is on you to prove that any particular item is on your b4 and thus not subject to duty.


----------

